# Diesel Prices for 2011?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What are you guys hearing for diesel prices for next year in your neck of the woods. Sounds like 2.70-2.75 here for farm diesel delivered. Could go higher in my opinion...what do you guys think?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure, could go higher. I do know we have a 2000 and a 4000 gallon tank and it's getting harder to get any kind of bulk discounts in our area.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

asking a question like that is like asking what crop prices will be like next year (lol)! We never seem to know for sure until after the time has past. The only thing I can say is, every thing except money in your pockets goes up every year!!! Merry Christmas to alll and the best of luck in 2011


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I read today somewhere that gas is gonna get over $5.00 a gallon this summer.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

As I traveled across the US from my home in North Dakota to Virginia, I saw diesel prices from $3.00 to $3.35 at the pump. Now they are $3.10 to $3.45. Typically, my farm fuel has been running from $.30 to $.50 less than undyed fuel. So it looks as if fuel is on the rise once again and I have booked my fuel needs for the coming year. Mike


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

Seems like the past 3 summers there has been talk of gasoline going over $4 and it never does. However, this year I have heard already from folks at BP who state it as if it were fact that gasoline will hit $4.00 this year and $5.00 in 2012. Beyond that first hand confirmation from someone at BP. Exxom Mobile has made some similar remarks lately. I hope its not true, but enevidibly, that is where we are headed in the next several years.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I think 3 years ago gas was over4 dollars and road fuel was 4.68 , I think that was as high as i paid.


iflylow said:


> Seems like the past 3 summers there has been talk of gasoline going over $4 and it never does. However, this year I have heard already from folks at BP who state it as if it were fact that gasoline will hit $4.00 this year and $5.00 in 2012. Beyond that first hand confirmation from someone at BP. Exxom Mobile has made some similar remarks lately. I hope its not true, but enevidibly, that is where we are headed in the next several years.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Futures prices on crude oil indicate leveling at the $95-97 range from May/11 forward. Heating oil, which is basically diesel with taxes, is running $2.60-70 range thru Sept. '12. This means that diesel will probably be in the $3.10-3.50 range for most of the year depending on what the local tax rates are. Looks like we finally have some price stability--outrageous, but stable! Of course there will be no inflation since fuel and food prices are no longer part of the CPI.

It's cheaper for me to buy road use diesel in Missouri than to buy farm diesel in Illinois--disgusting!!!!

Ralph


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I just got a quote on a transport load the other day and ruby red was 2.76, #2 2.63 and the pump price was at 2.84 all farm diesel prices for that day . I am taking in donations for filling a 12500 gallon tank behind corrals .


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Had my diesel tanks filled yesterday at $3.03 (1000 gals). Road diesel is going at 3.20-30 here in the Land of Cheatin'.

Betting that prices will go up by June to at least $3.50. I'm going to have to remember to check this come June and see which pocket I take money from and which pocket I put it into?

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

#2 road diesel at the pump is around $3.40.#1 is $3.69

I think the road tax here is .38 so #2 farm diesel should be $3.02


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Paid $3.50 today to fill up pickup, $80 bucks for 23 gal. Last off road diesel was 2.89 on January 10th.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Highway diesel is 3.45, Farm Diesel 3.00 here right now. I would guess it will climb by summer by a buck based on what I see and hear.


----------



## cdunn (Oct 9, 2011)

if we could find it for 2.75 we would be doing great it is 3.75 and going up and off road isnt but 10 cents cheaper by next year i bet 5.00 and poeple will only be making 8.00 and hour


----------



## Redkiwi (Oct 13, 2010)

Would like to have those diesel prices. In New Zealand we have only one grade of diesel. Pump prices vary from $1.50/litre to $1.60. that equates to $6.00/ US gallon to $6.40


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just had 3000 gallons of B20 delivered a few days ago with anti gel added, $3.06


----------

